
The xvc video codec - clouddrover
https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-samuelsson-netvc-xvc/?include_text=1
======
nanis
Here is the license. [https://xvc.io/license/](https://xvc.io/license/)

------
snvzz
Will hopefully get promptly rejected.

Royalty-encumbered video codecs have no place in the present or future.

